# Is Meika overweight



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

She weighs 96 lbs


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Meika is the Black n Tan one, she is 6 years old.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I think she could lose a few pounds, but I like my dogs skinny to where you can see some runs and feel them easily, and have a nice tuck. but in pictures it's really hard to tell. web you feel her ribs is it easy to feel them? or do you have to dig to feel them?


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Would it be possible for you to get a photo of Meika by herself, standing - thing "dog show picture". Like that. Just so we can clearly see her and not have her at an angle or have any part of her covered by another dog.

In the first picture you posted, she looks pretty heavy and could stand to lose a few pounds. Like Steph, I like my dogs skinny - you should be very easily able to feel the ribs when you place your hand on the dog's spine with the fingers pointing downward. You should not have to press down to feel the ribs. Seeing the last one or two ribs is also fine. (I personally like to.)


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

haha I meant ribs not runs....stupid phone lol.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

From the pictures you provided, she does look like she can lose a couple pounds. 

Can we see a birds eye view picture of her back? That type of picture might be easier to judge.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Another angle to take: put her in a sit (have someone hold her) and take a foto of her from the back. Crouch down so you are almost level.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Smithie86 said:


> Another angle to take: put her in a sit (have someone hold her) and take a foto of her from the back. Crouch down so you are almost level.


in a sit? don't you want a standing photo?


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I actually do not think she looks overweight from the pics, but it is hard to tell from pictures, and these are not great to judge her weight/size.

96lbs sounds big for a female in general...even a male.

Like said, a good weight is being able to easily feel the ribs. I do not like to "see" ribs unless they are heavily exercising at the time. A nice tuck of the last rib at rest is ok I think. 

Out of curiosity..why are you asking? Have you been told she is overweight?

Of note, my dogs look alot heavier in the winter by virtue of their coats alone.

Then they look all skinny in the spring...even though they weigh the same


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would say that she does look a bit heavy. But only you will know this when you feel her ribs, if you can feel them!
Onyx is 26" and over 90#...when she is 93, I can't feel her ribs like I can when she is around 90. Those extra few pounds make a big difference.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

also useful if you could get an overhead shot straight down


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> I would say that she does look a bit heavy. But only you will know this when you feel her ribs, if you can feel them!
> Onyx is 26" and over 90#...when she is 93, I can't feel her ribs like I can when she is around 90. Those extra few pounds make a big difference.


same here. My male snuck up to 93lbs somehow, and 88 is about perfect for him. I pet him at training and was like.. woah buddy.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Okay, I will have to get a pic today. 
I think she is fat, but I can actually feel her ribs, she also has this loose skin that jiggles when she runs. Last year she actually weighed a whooping 106 lbs and the vet said she was chunky. When I took her back a few months later she was down to 96lbs and he didn't say anything.
I have reduced her food from 5 cups to 3 cups a day and she has only dropped the 10lbs. When she was my only GSD I ran her everyday but my attention has been on my newer GSD dog that had some issue when I adopted her. (they are not able to walk together)
I bought a treadmill this month and I use that for the dogs on days we can't go outside now, hopefully that will help.
I will go take photos now


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

to be honest, most vets don't know what a healthy dog looks like. a vet at my vets office (not my regular vet) told me Dodger was way to skinny even though he's 75 lbs and you can see some ribs, and has a nice tuck. to me he's at a good weight.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Maybe she needs to tone up, not lose weight. Kacie, my long coat is not in shape. She has a bad elbow so isn't as active as my other two. I can feel her ribs, but there is jelly where muscle should be!! Some dogs do have looser skin than others. Onyx has none, Karlo has the neck looseness, but he still needs to fill out with maturity. They are all different for sure!
Onyx and Karlo weigh the same, Kacie is about 10# lighter(but she looks the heaviest):


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

DCluver33 said:


> to be honest, most vets don't know what a healthy dog looks like. a vet at my vets office (not my regular vet) told me Dodger was way to skinny even though he's 75 lbs and you can see some ribs, and has a nice tuck. to me he's at a good weight.


They probably struggle with the skew the 80% of dogs in american who are overweight gives them


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

you will see she has a lazy sit. also a scar on her side from being burned (long sad story) but I think it is why she has the lazy sit, I am working on her sitting better.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

krystyne73 said:


> Okay, I will have to get a pic today.
> I think she is fat, but I can actually feel her ribs, she also has this loose skin that jiggles when she runs. Last year she actually weighed a whooping 106 lbs and the vet said she was chunky. When I took her back a few months later she was down to 96lbs and he didn't say anything.
> I have reduced her food from 5 cups to 3 cups a day and she has only dropped the 10lbs. When she was my only GSD I ran her everyday but my attention has been on my newer GSD dog that had some issue when I adopted her. (they are not able to walk together)
> I bought a treadmill this month and I use that for the dogs on days we can't go outside now, hopefully that will help.
> I will go take photos now


My 90lb male eats 2 cups per day right at this second, grain-free high protein, with maybe a 1/4cup of tripe


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

She isn't happy about the pose, I had to take her toy away


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

krystyne73 said:


> She isn't happy about the pose, I had to take her toy away


if you could get an overhead shot of her standing just like that, it would be helpful


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

I prefer a little more tuck behind the ribs


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

hunterisgreat said:


> They probably struggle with the skew the 80% of dogs in american who are overweight gives them


I'm sure they are. back when Molly was 90-100lbs the vet my grandparents took her to said she wasn't fat, she was at a healthy weight.  she now weighs 40 lbs and is in good shape.


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

I don't think she looks heavy from these pictures. But I don't really like to "see" ribs on my dogs...It's a very fine line...I like to be able to feel them pretty easily without having to press down but don't like them easily visible. My male is 99 lbs (down from 103) and I'm trying to get him down a few more lbs but they always seem a little heavier in the winter because of their coats.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

hunterisgreat said:


> My 90lb male eats 2 cups per day right at this second, grain-free high protein, with maybe a 1/4cup of tripe


So I am still over feeding her?? the bag doesn't help, ugh
I feed TOTW lamb and greek yogurt sometimes


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

mel hunter said:


> I don't think she looks heavy from these pictures. But I don't really like to "see" ribs on my dogs...It's a very fine line...I like to be able to feel them pretty easily without having to press down but don't like them easily visible. My male is 99 lbs (down from 103) and I'm trying to get him down a few more lbs but they always seem a little heavier in the winter because of their coats.


yea, I want to see the ribs, like on my Great dane and other GSD (she weighs 66lbs)


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

she could lose probably about five lbs. start playing tug with her, pull up while she pulls down to help with her tummy muscles to get that nice tuck. flirt poles are good for losing weight. as well as reducing food slowly.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

krystyne73 said:


> So I am still over feeding her?? the bag doesn't help, ugh
> I feed TOTW lamb and greek yogurt sometimes


Its hard to say... my female is 70, 15 months, and eats more htan my male does and is still malinois looking


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

yea, if you look at the pic with her and Sasha in the first post. they almost appear close in weight but there is a 30lb difference.
We play lots of tugging, chase, Frisbee, 3 hr hikes on weekends. I think it was the food, once she got burned I did start feeding her "snacks" out of guilt.

So just reduce food slowly? because right now she keeps popping the top off the food container. I am going to have to move it to the garage. lol she needs over eaters help


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I wouldn't go by what the bag says...some dogs are higher metabolism and energetic. I also think if they are altered they tend to put a bit more weight on with age.


----------



## wolfspirit (Dec 10, 2009)

I would say she is a little heavy. I like to see the waist taper in and a tuck when viewed from the side and the last 2 ribs when they are panting or running.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

krystyne73 said:


> yea, if you look at the pic with her and Sasha in the first post. they almost appear close in weight but there is a 30lb difference.
> We play lots of tugging, chase, Frisbee, 3 hr hikes on weekends. I think it was the food, once she got burned I did start feeding her "snacks" out of guilt.
> 
> So just reduce food slowly? because right now she keeps popping the top off the food container. I am going to have to move it to the garage. lol she needs over eaters help


I would do it slowly you don't want to starve her. if you do treats try healthy treats like green beans, they fill them up without adding calories. or if she seems hungry after meals give her some green beans 

I would also walk her or do some type of physical activity everyday, not just the weekends.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Thats a good idea, they all love green beans! 
I have stopped all snacks and biscuits since about august last year.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

krystyne73 said:


> Thats a good idea, they all love green beans!
> I have stopped all snacks and biscuits since about august last year.


I get the canned store brand and I keep two cans in stock lol


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

My male went on a very strict diet to get from 97lbs (I didn't know better) to 85lbs. It was a 1/4 cup of food, some tripe for flavor, and a can of green beans mixed up. He ate all the green beans b/c he was starving and it had tripe on it. This is normally a dog that will refuse any treat unless it is real meat. He refuses biscuits, beggin strips, and that sort of crap.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

She's not the fattest dog ive ever seen (or anything close to that), but she is a little overweight. I see no waistline in one of those pictures from the top and that's a pretty good indicator. The same with the one of her sitting from the back - no waistline. 

What's her typically daily diet? How much and how often? What brands? 

What kind of daily exercise is she getting? 

Does she have any health issues?


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

DCluver33 said:


> I would also walk her or do some type of physical activity everyday, not just the weekends.


Oh, yeah we do walks and play time each day but just 30-1 hour. we do the long hikes or walks on the weekend.

I have 2 very aggressive dogs so I have to walk everyone separately. Meika is the only one I can do off leash, I got her as a puppy. Its had to get 4 walks in one day, so I rotate 1-2 dogs per day lol (weather permitting)

now I have the treadmill, Meika is up to a good trot going 2 mph on it.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> She's not the fattest dog ive ever seen (or anything close to that), but she is a little overweight. I see no waistline in one of those pictures from the top and that's a pretty good indicator. The same with the one of her sitting from the back - no waistline.
> 
> What's her typically daily diet? How much and how often? What brands?
> 
> ...


c-above for most of that

She is showing some joint issues. We used to be really intense with frisbee and scrambling/ rock climbing (she was my hiking partner). The vet said her joint damage looked as bad as an older K9 police dog. She also has had some broken toes from frisbee days. He had advised me to slow down the play, this was before we got Sasha. She plays hard, most days bloody mouth or skinned legs.
Thats why I am thinking to start with reducing her food first? maybe better than longer walks?


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I want her to drop weight to make sure she stays healthy. plus, I think it makes me look bad as a dog owner :-(


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

I'd throw in some glucosamine/chondriouton (sp?) while you're at it for the joints


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes she is on gluco/Chrodrin and MSM for advanced joint damage.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Based on the new photos you've posted, she does look heavy to me (and very unhappy about being photographed in such a pose - LOL - poor thing). You mentioned that she is on Glucosamine/Chondroitin/MSM for advanced joint damage, so my recommendation would be for you to err on the side of having her TOO thin, rather than too heavy since the less weight she carries, the less weight is going to stress her joints.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

AbbyK9 said:


> Based on the new photos you've posted, she does look heavy to me (and very unhappy about being photographed in such a pose - LOL - poor thing). You mentioned that she is on Glucosamine/Chondroitin/MSM for advanced joint damage, so my recommendation would be for you to err on the side of having her TOO thin, rather than too heavy since the less weight she carries, the less weight is going to stress her joints.


i completely agree with this. ester-c also help with dogs who have joint issues and it can help prevent joint issues in some dogs. ester c is better than normal vitamin c because their bodies absorb it better


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

also swimming is a good way to get excersise that won't hurt her joints


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Don't let the pics fool you. Especially in winter-time quite a few GSD's look much bigger than they actually are because of the thick winter-coat. 

Zenzy looked FAT but when I took her weight she only had 73 pounds. 

The only way to say if your dog is overweight is to actually put him on a scale and get his weight because especially around this time of a year a lot of people are fooled by the wintercoat.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

DCluver33 said:


> also swimming is a good way to get excersise that won't hurt her joints


yes she loves swimming. Last year I took them swimming when the lake still had some ice on it...it scared me lol, so we will wait until it thaws out.
We will be building our new house soon and have already planned a pool so the dogs can swim with us.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> Don't let the pics fool you. Especially in winter-time quite a few GSD's look much bigger than they actually are because of the thick winter-coat.


Thanks! though from what I am reading here, Meika is out of the norm weight at 96lbs. I really want her around foreverrrrr but definitely as long as possible. 

Should I buy that diet dog food? or just the TOTW and feed in moderation, serving amount 2 cups a day?
Is an hour a day of exercise to little?
(The treadmill is really helping all the dogs with anxiety and getting in shape. I should weigh Meika again next month.)


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

krystyne73 said:


> Thanks! though from what I am reading here, Meika is out of the norm weight at 96lbs. I really want her around foreverrrrr but definitely as long as possible.
> 
> Should I buy that diet dog food? or just the TOTW and feed in moderation, serving amount 2 cups a day?
> Is an hour a day of exercise to little?
> (The treadmill is really helping all the dogs with anxiety and getting in shape. I should weigh Meika again next month.)


I'd feed in moderation. the higher quality the food the less you have to feed. right now since she's out of shape an hour might be good. Don't want to hurt her joints further


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah 96 is definitely a little too much for a bitch.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> ester c is better than normal vitamin c because their bodies absorb it better


Not to mention that it doesn't upset their tummies as much.



> The only way to say if your dog is overweight is to actually put him on a scale and get his weight because especially around this time of a year a lot of people are fooled by the wintercoat.


I disagree. Since there is no chart that says "at this height and bone structure, the dog should weigh this much", you can't tell what a dog should weigh or whether they are too heavy or too thin by simply putting them on a scale.

The best way is to feel the ribs, and you can do that regardless of the dog's coat. You put the palm of your hand on the spine, fingers pointing down in the same direction as the ribs. Gently feel with your fingertips. You should be able to easily feel all of the ribs. If you have to press down with your fingertips, your dog could stand to lose a few pounds.



> Should I buy that diet dog food? or just the TOTW and feed in moderation, serving amount 2 cups a day?


Don't waste your money on "diet" dog foods - just buy a good food and feed it in moderation. If you are currently feeding a food that contains grains, you will see some weight loss when changing to a grain-free even if you feed "proper" amounts.

The feeding guidelines on the bag is what a dog would need to eat in order to get all the necessary nutrients out of his food. Feed based on what your dog SHOULD weigh, not what he weighs. When they do these weight guidelines, they're based on a normal, healthy weight dog.

I feed TOTW Pacific Stream, twice a day, 1.5 cups each time to my Malinois. If she starts looking a little chunky, I cut it back if needed.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Great! Thanks! I really appreciate everyone's help and advice.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

krystyne73 said:


> Great! Thanks! I really appreciate everyone's help and advice.


no problem that's why we're all here


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've got a question. When you cut back on the amount of kibble, don't you also cut back on the amount of nutrition? Can your dog end up being vitamin deficient?


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Syaoransbear said:


> I've got a question. When you cut back on the amount of kibble, don't you also cut back on the amount of nutrition? Can your dog end up being vitamin deficient?


I don't think so. that's why you do it gradually and not all at once.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

> I disagree. Since there is no chart that says "at this height and bone structure, the dog should weigh this much", you can't tell what a dog should weigh or whether they are too heavy or too thin by simply putting them on a scale.
> 
> The best way is to feel the ribs, and you can do that regardless of the dog's coat. You put the palm of your hand on the spine, fingers pointing down in the same direction as the ribs. Gently feel with your fingertips. You should be able to easily feel all of the ribs. If you have to press down with your fingertips, your dog could stand to lose a few pounds.


Yeah, you are right. I should have clarified. If you know that your bitch is 60 centimeters put her on a scale and find out that she is 90 pounds then she is clearly overweight. You don't need to use your fingertips to feel the ribs for that.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi the dog is 6 years old . IF you plan to reduce her weight (and she doesn't look too bad - tall and long bodied) do it gradually by increasing her exercise while leaving her feed intake more or less the same. Rapid weight loss puts stress on liver to remove toxins stored in the fat .
The worst thing you can do is to get the "diet - reduced calorie" kibbles marketed for senior and overweight dogs. These are filled with rice, beet pulp , potato fibre, barley -- indigestible material and an aged dog already has a declining ability to thoroughly digest and metabolize food.  In essence the dog is slowing starving .
Good food. Clean protein. Unadulterated fat . A good brisk walk , tones the body, tones the heart/cardio, increases metabolism -- beneficial all way round.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

DCluver33 said:


> in a sit? don't you want a standing photo?


In a sit. Basically, if she is heavy, this will also show the unflattering spreading hips...

Agree on the slow cut back as to not shock system. And increase exercise.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Meika is down to 84lbs!!! 

The vet said she only needs to lose 4 more pounds,but she still looks chunky to me, so I am probably going to let her slim down some more.
I am so happy about it!!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

krystyne73 said:


> Meika is down to 84lbs!!!
> 
> The vet said she only needs to lose 4 more pounds,but she still looks chunky to me, so I am probably going to let her slim down some more.
> I am so happy about it!!


That's awesome news! Good for you for posting the question w/ picture here and listening to everyone's advice. At this rate Meika will be ready for swimsuit weather coming soon


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

krystyne73 said:


> Meika is down to 84lbs!!!
> 
> The vet said she only needs to lose 4 more pounds,but she still looks chunky to me, so I am probably going to let her slim down some more.
> I am so happy about it!!


yay!!! if she has a nice waist and you can easily feel her ribs she's at a good weight.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

No, still can't , and she doesn't have the nice tuck yet. I am thinking 7-10 lbs but I'll keep watching. She usually drops weight in the summer because we are always swimming.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

krystyne73 said:


> No, still can't , and she doesn't have the nice tuck yet. I am thinking 7-10 lbs but I'll keep watching. She usually drops weight in the summer because we are always swimming.


most dogs tend to.


----------

